# Car Docks: What are you using?



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Currently in the market for a car dock. I just picked up one of these to swap out for the Samsung spare/charger combo. Now I'm trying to get my mobile taken care of as well.

Currently debating between the Tetrax FIXWAY, or a PanaVise mount, and ProClip holder (obviously modified to work together). I really have a hard time dropping $112.94 (before tax) on the latter, although I think it'd be the more ideal choice. The Tetrax is a cheap/simple option, but I hate that if I needed to charge I'd have a cable exposed just running freely from my cigarette lighter. I already have an AUX running to my head unit, and that bugs me enough as is.

Honestly I was hoping I could find a mount/holder that stuck directly into the cigarette lighter, and had a USB port at the bottom (similar to the desk dock I just picked up). The option to swivel would be a bonus. Unfortunately my searches have turned up nothing.

SO! Since I made this short story, long.. What are you using? Stock, modified, what have you made work?

Forgot to mention, I'd prefer to stay away from a windshield mounted dock, I'll grab one if its a good option/well priced, but I feel like having it on the dash (near the head unit) is more convenient. (For everything except nav of course.)


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

I have a Kraken case, and will be buying the $15 dollar attachment that turns it into a car dock when I stop being lazy and order it.

I made this decision after I told my Garmin to go into avoid traffic mode, and it fking took me through Manhattan. I almost threw it out the window. Google Maps ftw.


----------



## SuzakuTheKnight (Apr 7, 2012)

I have both the XWAY and FIXWAY. I keep the XWAY on one of my center vents and the FIXWAY right below the radio. The FIXWAY is my main dock, but I really like the option of quickly moving the phone to the XWAY for turn-by-turn navigation since there is less distance for the eye to travel between the phone and road. Main pros that I find are: extremely quick dock/undock, supports all types of devices, very small footprint when not in use, and easy rotation for portrait/landscape. The one real con I have is that the disc on the back of the phone makes it wobbly when placed face up on a flat surface.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

I have an Exomount. It holds my phone quite well. Just plug in a 1A Motorola USB charger I got off Amazon, and a cheap FM transmitter from Walmart. All in all, cost under $40. Pretty reliable, and works with any phone that has a headphone jack, microUSB jack, and is smaller than a 7" Tab.


----------



## mike dee (Jul 5, 2011)

+1 for the Tetrax FIXWAY! Just got mine a couple days ago, and I love it! Paired that with some NFC tags, and the Livio bluetooth internet radio kit (on Amazon), and streaming Pandora in the car has never been so damn easy.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Proclip.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> I have an Exomount. It holds my phone quite well. Just plug in a 1A Motorola USB charger I got off Amazon, and a cheap FM transmitter from Walmart. All in all, cost under $40. Pretty reliable, and works with any phone that has a headphone jack, microUSB jack, and is smaller than a 7" Tab.


Will have to checkout the Exomount.
Update: Exomount actually looks decent, unfortunately they're sold out at the moment. How well does the suction work? My dash surface isn't exactly smooth.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> I have a Kraken case, and will be buying the $15 dollar attachment that turns it into a car dock when I stop being lazy and order it.
> 
> I made this decision after I told my Garmin to go into avoid traffic mode, and it fking took me through Manhattan. I almost threw it out the window. Google Maps ftw.


Christ.
The last time I used an ACTUAL dedicated GPS unit...
I was in Texas. And it kept telling me to take literally every highway exit...and the proceeded to tell me how to merge back on.
So annoying.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Will have to checkout the Exomount.
> Update: Exomount actually looks decent, unfortunately they're sold out at the moment. How well does the suction work? My dash surface isn't exactly smooth.


It works pretty darn well. The suction cup also has an adhesive (that LOVES to pick up every stray bit of dust, hair, crumbs, ANYTHING, so be careful) that supposedly can be cleaned by simply washing it. I have yet to put cleaning it to the test.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Christ.
> The last time I used an ACTUAL dedicated GPS unit...
> I was in Texas. And it kept telling me to take literally every highway exit...and the proceeded to tell me how to merge back on.
> So annoying.


Not to hijack but there's a backstory. My dad owned the Garmin, then he bought car with built - in GPS (which he can't stand btw). I was bitchin to him about in certain parts of Norther Jersey my signal would cut out and I'd have to keep pulling over to cycle GPS on and off. So he just handed his Garmin over. It worked ok for what I needed it for (navigating the 200+ gas stations in my region) but the directions were never that great. I mean it got you there but hardly efficiently. The only reason I used it is because the signal was more reliable than the phone I had at the time. Switching back to android fully and buying an atlas for for the parts where I lose signal...


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

I use a Soundgate M2 mount with one of those universal phone docks that resize.

Looks similar to this setup, except I attach the M2's disc to the phone dock instead of my phone, and then just slide the phone in.
http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-accessories/27492-just-installed-soundgate-m2-car-mount-pics.html

Cost me about $15 total, works great.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

DrMacinyasha said:


> It works pretty darn well. The suction cup also has an adhesive (that LOVES to pick up every stray bit of dust, hair, crumbs, ANYTHING, so be careful) that supposedly can be cleaned by simply washing it. I have yet to put cleaning it to the test.


Really learning towards the Exo at this point. I do really like the Tetrax but I don't want a metal ball on the back of my phone. The price is right as well, just gotta decide if I have a good spot to place it.


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

I really liked the look of that exomount, just bought one off Amazon for $17, including shipping!!


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

antintyty said:


> I really liked the look of that exomount, just bought one off Amazon for $17, including shipping!!


Thinking I'm gonna do the same. I can mount in on the dash right above my head unit. Then run the shortest USB cable I can find straight from the unit to my phone, and pickup an FM transmitter at the same time. Trying to reduce cables while still staying useful and most of all, cheap.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Forgive my ignorance, but what is the FM transmitter needed for?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what is the FM transmitter needed for?


My original head unit gave out on me, so I picked up the cheapest one I could find that day from BestBuy. A bluetooth FM transmitter would allow me to connect my phone to the transmitter, which would send audio via an FM signal that my head unit could pick up. Thus eliminating an AUX cable running from my deck to my phone as well (as I have currently).

If the sound quality is half decent it's a good option.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> If the sound quality is half decent it's a good option.


That'the problem, FM trasmitter quality is .... crap.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> That'the problem, FM trasmitter quality is .... crap.


Is it?


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

I think I spent about $150 on my Alpine from Crutchfield, full BT capability plus a mic. Does voice dial too, and the installation was free (me)!


----------



## czeph (Jun 18, 2011)

Proclip FTW. I also use Belkin Bluetooth Car Hands Free Kit http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004CLYJ2I/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00. Plugged in to my aux input on my headunit and all the wires are behind the dashboard. I just wish Google Music had gestures like Power Amp so I didn't have to push the button to skip forward/back (my steering wheel controls the volume but NOT the tracks).


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

I use an FM Transmitter too, my head unit doesn't have a aux plug on it...sound quality is crap, but it gets the job done,...at least until I can buy a new unit.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

antintyty said:


> I use an FM Transmitter too, my head unit doesn't have a aux plug on it...sound quality is crap, but it gets the job done,...at least until I can buy a new unit.


Well shit. I hate these damn cables. Why do I have to be so cheappp.

On Topic: Ordering the exo. I really like the idea of the Tetrax, but I think it's one of those "in theory" ideas.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> I think I spent about $150 on my Alpine from Crutchfield, full BT capability plus a mic. Does voice dial too, and the installation was free (me)!


And for some people, $150 is a lot of money.









As far as the quality goes, I've stuffed my FM transmitter right behind the Nexus in the Exomount, and whenever LTE fires up to stream something, you can definitely hear interference. However, if I'm playing a song or something I can rarely notice it. Sound quality's decent since the channels on either side of the channel I use are low-power public radio stations.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

DrMacinyasha said:


> My car has the stock radio, which only has an AM/FM radio, and CD player. No aux inputs, tape deck, bluetooth, or anything else.
> 
> And for some people, $150 is a lot of money.
> 
> As far as the quality goes, I've stuffed my FM transmitter right behind the Nexus in the Exomount, and whenever LTE fires up to stream something, you can definitely hear interference. However, if I'm playing a song or something I can rarely notice it. Sound quality's decent since the channels on either side of the channel I use are low-power public radio stations.


My lady would kill me if I spent MORE money on my car right now. Therefore, a new head unit is not an option, hahaha.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> My lady would kill me if I spent MORE money on my car right now. Therefore, a new head unit is not an option, hahaha.


I hear ya. Things are tight for me, though a car dock with Bluetooth would be mighty sweet. Maybe I'll get one... Some day... Right after I buy an OEM car dock and mod it to have pogo pins, and run a USB cord to the dock inside my car's panels so it's all out of sight.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

DrMacinyasha said:


> I hear ya. Things are tight for me, though a car dock with Bluetooth would be mighty sweet. Maybe I'll get one... Some day... Right after I buy an OEM car dock and mod it to have pogo pins, and run a USB cord to the dock inside my car's panels so it's all out of sight.


Thought about this as well. But I've just accepted that these pins on the side of my phone are there for absolutely no reason.

If only pogo pins would take off. They really would be the best charging option out there. Just need a standard, similar to the multiple USB standards.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Shoulda jumped on it. Price just went up $7.00 for the Exomount.. same seller too.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Here is a pic of the car dock I have used for years.









The poor man's car dock


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Here is a pic of the car dock I have used for years.
> 
> View attachment 23293
> 
> ...


hahaha!!!

Side Note: I bought my exomount on Amazon for $17, oh yea!


----------



## calripkenturner (Feb 9, 2012)

Duct tape


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Here is a pic of the car dock I have used for years.
> 
> View attachment 23293
> 
> ...


Been using the same one for far too long.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SuzakuTheKnight (Apr 7, 2012)

czeph said:


> Proclip FTW. I also use Belkin Bluetooth Car Hands Free Kit http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004CLYJ2I/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00. Plugged in to my aux input on my headunit and all the wires are behind the dashboard. I just wish Google Music had gestures like Power Amp so I didn't have to push the button to skip forward/back (my steering wheel controls the volume but NOT the tracks).


+1 for the Belkin Bluetooth Car Connect. It works great just make sure you but the button somewhere your voice projects to easily since the mic is built into the button.


----------

